# Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...GELÖST



## Arney (20. August 2012)

*Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...GELÖST*

Tach Leutz,
Ich kann machen was ich will, ich komme einfach nicht über meine WLAN Karte ins Netz. Mein Router wird korrekt erkannt und die Verbindung mit Netz über Kabel ist kein Problem. Sowie ich mich mit meinen WLAN Schlüssel anmelden will verweigert mir mein Win 7 Ultimate 64bit den zugriff und haut die im Titel erwähnte Meldung raus. habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen im Router probiert und getestet. Kein Ergebniss.
Meine Vermutung ist nun halt das es an Win Einstellungen liegen muss.
Das komische ist das ich zuvor die Vorinstallierte Win Vista Home premium 32bit hatte, und es da keine Probleme gab. WLan funkte wunderbar. Ich weiss nicht weiter. HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MaNT1S (20. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*

mal die Software + Treiber von der W-Lan-Karte aktualisieren?


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*

Hast du mal testweise eine andere Passphrase im Router eingestellt, die sehr simpel ist (beispielsweise "123456789")? Manchmal machen Umlaute / Sonderzeichen Probleme bei sowas.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Arney (20. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*

Tja, das mit dem treiber ist so ne sache.ich finde einfach kein Update für die wlan karte. Mein Notebook ist von acer und selbst wenn ich probiere die Software vom Support zu nutzen bringt es nichts. Und über...Treiber aktualisieren... zeigt er mir an das der neueste installiert ist.


----------



## Arney (20. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*

Nee, noch nicht werde ich aber gleich mal testen. ich wusste garnich das die sich so ohne weiteres ändern lässt.


----------



## Arney (20. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*



Jimini schrieb:


> Hast du mal testweise eine andere Passphrase im Router eingestellt, die sehr simpel ist (beispielsweise "123456789")? Manchmal machen Umlaute / Sonderzeichen Probleme bei sowas.
> 
> MfG Jimini



hat leider auch nichts gebracht... das kann doch nicht angehen


----------



## Jimini (21. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*

Gibt das Log des Access Points irgendwelche hilfreichen Informationen aus? Der Klarheit halber: mit Vista lief es, mit Windows7 funktioniert es nicht? Spuckt die Windows-Ereignisanzeige irgendwas aus?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Arney (21. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*



Jimini schrieb:


> Gibt das Log des Access Points irgendwelche hilfreichen Informationen aus? Der Klarheit halber: mit Vista lief es, mit Windows7 funktioniert es nicht? Spuckt die Windows-Ereignisanzeige irgendwas aus?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Genau. Wie komme ich an die Log des Access Points? ereignisanzeige...,nein


----------



## Arney (21. August 2012)

*AW: Passphrase oder Netzwerkssicherheitsschlüssel falsch...*



Jimini schrieb:


> Gibt das Log des Access Points irgendwelche hilfreichen Informationen aus? Der Klarheit halber: mit Vista lief es, mit Windows7 funktioniert es nicht? Spuckt die Windows-Ereignisanzeige irgendwas aus?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Problem gelöst!!!
was für ein kampf..., ich musste die wep verschlüsselung als erstes nutzen, also den Netzwerkschlüssel als Hex wert eintragen. Den musste ich erstmal rauskriegen, hat mit wireless Key view
geklappt.der zeigt nämlich den hex wert des eingegebenen Netzwekschlüssels an. Den habe ich dann , anstatt des Normalen netzwekschlüssels eingegeben und dann kam die Verbindung zu stande. Nun konnte ich wieder auf wpa-psk umstellen, im Router und dann den Normalen netzwerkschlüssel der auf dem Router steht benutzen um mich anzumelden. Siehe da es hat geklappt. Als erstes habe ich noch endlich den neuesten Treiber gefunden und installiert. War nicht so leicht weil die einzige Info die Win Doof ausspuckte war das die WLAN Karte von Foxconn wäre, mehr nicht. ich installierte sansoftware und das Programm zeigte mir an das ich WLAN Karte von Ralink besitze inkl. Modellbezeichnung. Mit der Modellbezeichnung konnte ich dann auf die Herstellerseite gehen und mir den aktuellsten Treiber downloaden. Das ganze hätte wohl noch ohne neuen Treiber funktioniert aber was solls, 2 Fliegen mit einer klappe, leider 3 Tage später.


----------

